# I'm level 37 now and these are my findings/remarks



## Louis (Nov 3, 2017)

Hello,

I just wanted to chime in on my findings and thoughts about Pocket Camp and how to play the game more efficient.

Here are some of my remarks about the gameplay mechanics:


Each villager has two main materials they can give, one in more quantity than the other. 
For instance, Stella gives a lot of cotton. If you are cotton hungry, then it is advisable that you put a lot of villagers that give you cotton in your camp. 
You can also use your request or call tickets to get more materials from a villager that is not at your camp.
Villagers have a start maximal level of 7. After you've built their preferred tent amenity (cute, cool, nature, sporty), their maximal level will increase to 10. 
In order to increase it again, you need to build another amenity of the same nature. In your "Amenities You Can Craft", you will unlock a new amenity to increase the level to 15, and then again to 20: the absolute max value.
The best way to level your villager is to put them in your camp. I see on the forums about people talking, that if you put a villager in the camp, he will only have 1 request and therefore will level slower. This is false.
If you put villagers in your camp, they will ask for requests _hourly_. You can also talk to them hourly to get more crafting materials and experience.
Hourly does not mean that it happens on XX:00 though. My guess is that the timer begins when you engage conversation.
After a villager has reached level 10, they will give double the amount of crafting materials of their main material. It will grow from 3 to 6, for example.
If your villager hits his/her max level, kick her out of the camp until you have the amenity necessary for him/her to gain levels again.
After you have succesfully crafted your villager's favourite furniture, he/she will give you 1.000 Bells, a request and a call ticket and their experience will grow by 10.
Before completing an amenity, put in your villagers you want to level up, as the opening of a new amenity will increase all villagers' friendship experience attending your opening by 5.
If you are playing for free, you can enter the Shovelstrike Quarry once a day. The quarry resets every three hours its material. You will always get some bells and the advertised material. If you look at the map and you see the quarry has a sparkling text balloon, it means that you get more value than usual from it. If you really want to have more of, let's say, sporty essence, then you can go for it. Or wait for the next material in three hours.
There are some extremely rare fish and insects, such as a jewel beetle, emperor butterfly, football fish and tuna with respectively a sell value of 2.500, 3.000, 3.000 and 5,000. As of yet, I have not found any use for them, as villagers do not requests these rare creatures. My highest level villager is 11 now, so it might be that they request it at a higher level? I will keep one in my inventory and sell if I catch more.
Shops reset every 6 hours. It randomly cycles through furniture and shops, so there are chances you have Able Sisters twice. For me, they reset every 7:00 and 13:00. I am sure they have implemented this globally for everyone.

I am also curious what you have found out. Please post your own findings in this thread.


Louis


----------



## Garrett (Nov 3, 2017)

Yes, I'm at level 35 now and agree with your take on the game. Just saying hi to visiting animals in your campsite gives you a serious amount of bells and crafting materials. 

The game doesn't necessarily explain any of this though so I can understand if players miss out. 

I'm FtP and have more than enough tickets to have KK and max out my crafting slots. I'm also perfectly fine for bells and materials. So far!


----------



## Snow (Nov 3, 2017)

Ok here's something weird -- Stella does not give me cotton at all. She gives me paper. All the animals give me something consistently but is it possible that it's random in each game? Rex gives me a load of cotton but I can't remember who else does what. (I wasn't sure it was consistent and tbh I can never remember, so I've just been checking rewards before deciding who to help first)

I did not know that the campsite reset once an hour, I haven't played often enough to notice that! So that's a great tip. 

I also haven't gotten any requests for the super-rare fish and bugs, but my highest level animal is still level 10. I'm not even sure I've gotten requests for the blowfish and rainbow trout.


----------



## Louis (Nov 3, 2017)

> Ok here's something weird -- Stella does not give me cotton at all. She gives me paper.


Ah okay, so it varies for every person. That is interesting!



> I did not know that the campsite reset once an hour, I haven't played often enough to notice that! So that's a great tip.



It does reset hourly, but for some reason it does *not* reset hourly on clock (XX:00). I thought it was every XX:30, but that was inconsistent as well. I think the timer begins once you engage conversation with the villager.

I will update my thread post.


----------



## Ezamoosh (Nov 3, 2017)

Louis said:


> Villagers have a start maximal level of 7. After you've built their preferred tent amenity (cute, cool, nature, sporty), their maximal level will increase to 10.
> In order to increase it again, you need to build another amenity of the same nature. In your "Amenities You Can Craft", you will unlock a new amenity to increase the level to 15, and then again to 20: the absolute max value.



Does levelling up the tents to level 3 not also give an increase to the max? Oops, I've been upgrading them.


----------



## UnderWish (Nov 3, 2017)

Ezamoosh said:


> Does levelling up the tents to level 3 not also give an increase to the max? Oops, I've been upgrading them.



In order to build the next level up you _have_ to upgrade them to Level 3.
Let's say you want the Pool. First you'd have to level the Sporty Tent to level 3, then build the Half-Pipe and level that up to Level 3, and only then can you build the Pool.
It's worth upgrading them anyway, because upgrading them will still increase friendship with your villagers. 
Upgrading a tent to level 2 is instant but it takes a while to upgrade it to lvl 3.
For reference, I'm level 31 right now c:


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 3, 2017)

Others may play differently, but I am only building amenities (no more furniture) until they are complete. Since the only way to progress in the game is by leveling up villagers' happiness, and the only way to increase the max happiness is building amenities, this is my priority. 

I have built up all the tents to level 3 and I'm building all the 2nd tier ones now (I only have 2 left). I level up the 2nd tiers as I collect enough essence, as each level requires 20 and you have to get them to level 5 before you unlock the 3rd tier amenities.

This means that we need 30 essence to unlock the 2nd tier, and another 100 essence to unlock the 3rd tier. I don't know yet how many it takes to build the 3rd tier ones so if anyone else does, please let me know.

My advice is not to waste essence or cotton building furniture until all the amenities are built or you'll get stuck with a lot of villagers at max friendship levels.


----------



## kayleee (Nov 4, 2017)

I’m level 36 and the villagers at my campsite rarely request anything, even though I talk to them all quite frequently...


----------



## shayx (Nov 4, 2017)

tolisamarie said:


> Others may play differently, but I am only building amenities (no more furniture) until they are complete. Since the only way to progress in the game is by leveling up villagers' happiness, and the only way to increase the max happiness is building amenities, this is my priority.
> 
> I have built up all the tents to level 3 and I'm building all the 2nd tier ones now (I only have 2 left). I level up the 2nd tiers as I collect enough essence, as each level requires 20 and you have to get them to level 5 before you unlock the 3rd tier amenities.
> 
> ...



I agree with everything here but add one tiny thing.  Because bells are less bottlenecked than crafting materials, I am expanding my furniture/items still by buying new ones at the market, so long as I still have bells left to build amenities.  I am a 100%-er, and while tents/amenities seem to be what we must rush first, it makes sense to also buy new items when they appear at the market.


----------



## ashjaed (Nov 5, 2017)

Louis said:


> Ah okay, so it varies for every person. That is interesting!



I don?t think it varies for every person. Maybe depending on which theme you picked to start? Because I picked natural and Stella gives me a lot of wool, and I THINK some paper. I?m level 28 for reference!


----------



## WynterFrost (Nov 5, 2017)

wow you guys are so high already! 

I'm only lv19 but I've noticed that the sporty villagers seem to always give me cotton as reward, the other types do too but not as often as the sporty ones.


----------



## Faeynia (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm lvl 38, I feel I agree on most point. Although the material thing is completely random. I might have the change my villagers (Most are cute/natural except for Roscoe) and I have a chronically cotton shortage xD Highest villager atm just hit lvl 14 (Rosie). I have unlocked 40 villagers, sometimes I think the amenities take too long, 48 (or 72, I forgot) is long imo. When things take too long I tend to not play it anymore, but I like AC so I kept up with it.

I still play daily, mostly on evenings or late in the afternoon.


----------



## Ezamoosh (Nov 6, 2017)

Level 31 now, has anyone paid off the 100k loan yet? If so what extension comes after it if any?


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 7, 2017)

After you pay the 100K loan your RV is expanded to 5x8 on the 1st floor. The second floor remains 4x6 so I wonder if that's as large as it gets? The next loan is 150K.

Add me: 4875 5174 565


----------



## Snow (Nov 7, 2017)

Hmm, I wonder if crafting supplies does relate to your original theme? I need to start noting who gives me what. I know that Agnes and Rex are my reliable cotton supply atm.

And I'm level 36 but my highest villager is 12. Has anyone had the super-rare fish and bugs requested yet? So far I'm just hoarding them all.


----------



## Garrett (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm at level 41 and have some animals at 15, none have requested any rare bugs or fish. I'm hoarding them just in case though.


----------



## Witchwyn (Nov 7, 2017)

Somewhere I read the max level was 30 so I’ve toned down my playing in order to make sure I don’t max out and lose out on experience before the game released everywhere but now I’m just behind everyone clearly I shouldn’t keep trusting people on the internet


----------



## Snow (Nov 7, 2017)

Hey guys, this chart is lining up with what I get: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Villager_list_(Pocket_Camp)

My initial campsite was cute if that affects anything.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 7, 2017)

Wow congrats on getting all these high levels, guys!  I'm only level 9 right now.  I got to that level in 2 days of playing though, so I imagine I'll catch up quickly.


----------



## shayx (Nov 7, 2017)

Snow said:


> Hey guys, this chart is lining up with what I get: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Villager_list_(Pocket_Camp)
> 
> My initial campsite was cute if that affects anything.



Thanks for the share.  It makes me feel better knowing that currently aren't any fish, bugs, shops, animals, etc. that I haven't already encountered yet.  Some of the information is off though (Jellies DO appear in November, Emperor butterflies sell at 3k, not 2.5).  Now I'm ready for more unique vendors, items, and collectibles!


----------



## Chick (Nov 8, 2017)

Louis said:


> [*]After you have succesfully crafted your villager's favourite furniture, he/she will give you 1.000 Bells, a request and a call ticket and their experience will grow by 10



Villager?s favourite furniture? Does that mean the villagers in your campsite have a favourite furniture that you could craft? 
Or do you mean when a villager is camping in an area then you could craft the furniture that they want in order for you to invite them to your campsite?


----------



## Ezamoosh (Nov 8, 2017)

Chick said:


> Villager’s favourite furniture? Does that mean the villagers in your campsite have a favourite furniture that you could craft?
> Or do you mean when a villager is camping in an area then you could craft the furniture that they want in order for you to invite them to your campsite?



After they reach level 10 they request a unique piece of furniture. When you look at them in your contacts it's the third "reward", for example Apollo's is the electric bass.


----------



## Chick (Nov 8, 2017)

Ezamoosh said:


> After they reach level 10 they request a unique piece of furniture. When you look at them in your contacts it's the third "reward", for example Apollo's is the electric bass.


Oh, really?
Thanks for explaining, now I’ve gotta level my villagers up to level 10. And that’s gonna be hard, because I’m busy because of work and my highest villager is Level 7 or 8, haha.


----------



## Snow (Nov 8, 2017)

Someone I know noticed last night that the material given is sorted by animal type! If you check the chart, it's true. So I imagine that as more villagers are added it'll be easier to focus on specific resources (hello, preserves).


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 9, 2017)

I just hit level 37 this morning and was slightly disappointed to find out that you unlock nothing at this level up (except for bells and tickets - no more furniture or villagers, though). Is it even worth leveling up any more? Before the inevitable update that adds new villagers and furniture, I mean.


----------



## Snow (Nov 10, 2017)

Cheshire said:


> I just hit level 37 this morning and was slightly disappointed to find out that you unlock nothing at this level up (except for bells and tickets - no more furniture or villagers, though). Is it even worth leveling up any more? Before the inevitable update that adds new villagers and furniture, I mean.



There's no reason not too-- since you level up at the same speed it won't hurt you to do so. I think it's worth continuing to level up the 40 animals unlocked so far, to be ready when the next set is added in.


----------



## pocketbook (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks for all this info and insight. It's good to know.


----------

